# Day Time Sword



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

My target this summer is a day time swordfish. Anyone have any success at the nipple?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

YOur gonna have to go father


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

peace caught one about 4 weeks ago outta venice...around 11 in the morning


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/22/2009)*this subject is taboo on public forum.


lol how so?


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to know too!!!!!

Or are you just being a #@$%&())_^%

George


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I was just talking to Redfish about this the other day. What is the deal with swordfish fishermen not telling anyone else how to catch them. It's the damdest thing.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

there's info all over the net. But swordfishing is hardly complicated, it's just glorified catfishing, it's pretty simple stuff once you get past the basics, and the gulf swordfishery is vastly untapped so who knows where you may catch one.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bullshark (4/22/2009)* What is the deal with swordfish fishermen not telling anyone else how to catch them. It's the damdest thing.


http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic74445-26-1.aspx?Highlight=swordfish+101



no secrets being kept here.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Bullshark, It's not rocket science. I've learned by trial and error. I've developed a simple rig that works. In my six consecutive trips that I've targeted swordfish at night I've at least caught one. My best night was 5 for 7. That was last November.I'll share my rigging techniquest but I'll leave the area I'm fishing a bit in the dark. I can tell you that most of my fish are caught between 600-1,000 feet of water. 

I use no more than 250lb leader. I use 10-15' of it. I take the end of the leader and use wire snips to cut the end at a sharp angle. The mono is stiff enough to pierce the top of the mantle of a large squid. Ithen push it all the way through and out near the head or opening of the mantle. I then feed a bead onto the monothat Ijust pushed through the mantle. Next I place a crimp below the bead and then pull the leader from thetop of the mantle so the bead will seat at the top of mantle. Just imagine a witch hat with the hat being the mantle and your head being the bead. Next I use a 9/0-10/0 circle hook and crimp so the that the shank is just hiden inside the mantle and the curved part of the hook even with the head. Let the hook dangle. It needs to rotate so it can find its mark. I normally crimp an LP disco light to the three way swivel using the same 250 lb mono. I use a short piece no more than 12". I then use a #64 rubber band to connect a bank sinker to the same three way swivel. I vary the weight size based on the current. I drop two to three rods and vary the depth. The shallowest I place is 150-ft. and the deepest around 400-ft. The sword I caught last week was taken on the deep rod (400-ft) in 700-ft of water. 

I'd be more than happy to show you in person how I rig my rigs. It's not fancy and may not be what everyone else is doing but it has worked for me. Good luck. 










Sword caught last week. 










Sword caught late January 2009 ten miles from the fish caught last week.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

oh keith i think i know where you fish! my lips are sealed though. excellent jobs on the swordfish asswhuppin as of late...


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

im not asking for anyones honey holes.... but, swording is the next thing i wanna learn how to do. 700-1000 feet over natural bottom (shelfs, ledges, etc) or rigs? or both? just looking for a little clearer advice. i understand the rigging and delicate strike and all. just dont wanna waste all night when i could be toying with the blackfin on spinning rods. gonna be trying it out next time out on an overnighter. PM me if ya'll dont want it all over the web! hahaha


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Look at a chart that shows contour. You want to target places where the lines are closest together, indicating lots of relief. The mouth of the des. canyon and areas NE of the spur are good places to start, also around the steps. Find an area similar to these and watch your bottom machine like bottom fishing but look for thermoclines and bait. Also, while your trolling, be in the area you want to fish that night before dark, and try to end up in an area where there's life.

There shouldn't be any secracy about blue water fishing. The fish are pelagic and wandering constantly, the odds of you catching a fish that I would have caught a week later are slim and none. The week before a tournament is different, but even then the info. is out there for everyone, you've just got to study it and make your bet.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That last post is some great advice,,we go to the spur and have had some great luck.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

i agree with the idea of sharing info about pelagic stuff!!! now grouper/snapper/aj holes thats another story. but with the cost of an overnighter these days and the fact that MOST of us only get to get to blue water every coupla weeks during the season, sharing info isnt such a bad idea. "except before tournaments of course"


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Been daytime sword fishing once, out of Marathon in the Keys. We were fishing on the high side of a drop off that went from 1,700' to 3,000'. You can rig just as TCAT explained, but tie a 6" concrete block to the hook with some light line, 12lbs or so. Once you hit bottom, jerk to break the concrete block from the light line. You want your line to stay verticle and a good trick to do this is tie a ballon to your line at water level and let the ballonhold your line while you let out slack and you can just drive the boat around the ballon until you get a bite. Just like catfishing with a bobber. We went 0 for 1, had to come in early and take the women yellowtail fishing, but we talked to the boat fishing beside us later that day and they went 3 for 4. We were using a 50W loaded with braid and let me tell you it is a long crank to pull your bait off the bottom from 1,700'.

So to answer the original question, I think the nipple would be a great area as long as you fish a good ledge.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Landon, I will gladly go swording with you buddy and I don't hold back any info on how and why. OK, after seeing this crap about swordfishers not sharing info I think I'll re-do the whole how-to thread.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (4/25/2009)*Landon, I will gladly go swording with you buddy and I don't hold back any info on how and why. OK, after seeing this crap about swordfishers not sharing info I think I'll re-do the whole how-to thread.


listen over-achiever; you dont have to. you have a whole SportFishing 4-page spread written by you on it!! Hell I freaking took from your article and added my own $.02 to it!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Geez...all these articles but nare a report oke. BTW I pm'd Landon and told him exactly where I've been fishing the last six months so the BS about sharing info is exactly that...BS.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (4/25/2009)*Landon, I will gladly go swording with you buddy and I don't hold back any info on how and why. OK, after seeing this crap about swordfishers not sharing info I think I'll re-do the whole how-to thread.
> ...


I know Woods, but what the hell its been slow in the shop, I've got time. Go check it out.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> Biggest reason i stopped posting reports 4 years ago.


just because you post reports dosnt mean that people will know how to catch fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW!!You got me figured out buddy. Who on here has ever been in our shop or been fishing with me? Who that actually knows me personally would say that I do what I do for personal gain? I figured I would repost the sword how to because this thread obviously showed that there are new and old members who want to learn how to sword fish. Thats whatI do for a living, teach people how to fish. You don't have to be a card carryingexpert to show someone the basics of something. I have however guided people to their first swords so in a way you could say I know at least enough about them to catch one! I am not a tight lipped fisherman, I am willing to tell as much as needed to help someone else enjoy catching a fish. What you do with what you know is your business, don't try to tell me what to do with mine.Internet fame? Yeahbuddy thats what I'm all about.

As far as the sword grounds becoming overpopulated, I just have to giggle with this one as we all know bluewater fishing is the cheapest sport and everybody is doing it. 50 wide tiagrasdon't cost much more than a zebco 33 and all you need is acanoe to reach the fishing areas.I have never seen more than a couple boats out in any of our spots and the majority of the time we are alone. Think of S. Florida. There are way more boats there doing the same thing in a much smaller area and they manage fine without incident.

I have never attacked you on this forum besides minor disagreements which you also handled immaturely. At the same time however, you have managed to piss off and upset every other member of this forum it seems by insulting their work and comparing it to yours( and you try to sayI want the title of THE MAN) and making it seem like what you know is the way it is and there is no way anyone elses opinion could possibly have any merit. Whats the chip? What in a past life did I or anyone else do to you to make you such a bitter person?

To anyone else who read my how-to and enjoyed it, thank you-thats what I did it for.

Chris


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

well said chris. the number of reports someone posts carries no water as to the person is a good fisherman or not. i personally have read several of your articles in NATIONAL PUBLICATIONS; pretty sure an editor would not let some borderline once a month fisherman, at best weekend warrior write articles for such a well-known magazine as sportfishing et al. if www.fishing has so much to say about swordfishing, then positively contribute to the thread. if not, it's generally best you let someone as experienced and as giving of his time, resources, and energy such as tunapopper handle the instructional help; as was originally asked in this thread.


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

> *www.fishing (4/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (4/25/2009)*Landon, I will gladly go swording with you buddy and I don't hold back any info on how and why. OK, after seeing this crap about swordfishers not sharing info I think I'll re-do the whole how-to thread.
> ...




Make that 3 years ago! I dont even get excited about the fall run anymore ever since the pensacola news journal started writing about the floundering and all the reports on the forum! It will never be the same! Its a shame when see over 50 boats going up and down ft. Pickens at 730 pm... Oh well


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

www.fishing you are just plain greedy. You act like it's your fishery and no one else is welcome. It sounds like you would rather someone go out there and waste time, gas, and other resources when they don't have enough knowledge. You could simply tell them what they are doing wrong and more people would get to enjoy fishing. I thought that's what this forum was for......helping others out. You rarely have anything nice to say. You ought to try being nice for a change and things would go much smoother for you. Good day my friend.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not going to bash anyone unless they need it. I gotta agree with Will on this one though.I grew up fishing. Cobia fishing used to be fun now you can't spin your boat around on a fish without nearly smacking some other boat, or holding up the train. 

Floundering was once a great passion that i held used to see 5-6 boats a night now thanks to all the "shared knowlege" the intercoastal looks like a runway with all the boats trying to stick a flatback. I used to go floundering to get away from it all. Just me a buddy, a battery, and a gig and mother nature. Now you got generators and a boat on every bank. god forbid youmiss a fish because if you do the "internet angler" will be right behind you to scoop it up. 

Now Snapper, if everyone that read about catching a fish wasn't out there in their 21 ft boat wearing out every public spotwe wouldprobally be still catching at least a 5 fish limit. bottom line is there is alot more boats and people out there doing what we love and we all have to share. It sucks because eventually there won 't be shit to go out and target because the internet is killing the sport. Fishing forums are only partially to blame it is those"internet anglers" thatare killing the sport. TakeRecessfor example, a great bunch of anglers that know how to pull up grouper. In their post they won't say we went to a rock located at these coordinates, used blue plastic worms had our red hats on holding our mouths half open and caught 40lbs grouper till we were tired. no, they post the pics give little detail and makes a good read. then you got your other members that say we went to the freighter using live cigs very small ones too fished about 25ft down bouncing the bait up and down. Or we went to the powerline in east bay with nuclear chicken gulps and dropped off the powerpole the fish would hit on the way down and we caught 50 specks and one slot red on a johnson silver minnow with a blue tail attached. 

This is why i say that the internet is killing this sport we love. Will don't get mad I have adjusted my target species because of fishing traffic and "internet anglers" many times and will have to do it many more until the sport is gone. not trying to piss off the internet angler but i had to figure out how to catch tuna specks, reds and snapper by trial and error i suggest you do the same and once you do keep it to yourself. you want to now how to catch swords??? go to the spur with a box full of tackle some bait "squid, spanish, an old shoe and try untill you get it. just my 02


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

wow ya'll make it sound so simple....I think i'll head down to galati tomorrow and buy me a new sportfisher then head offshore so that i can wipe out the sword population. thanks guys for the help



as for the discussion on all the flounder boats....I think the main factor was 4 bucks a gallon fuel. Most folks abandoned offshore fishing because of the smaller bag limits and outrageous cost. but they replaced their 25+' offshore boats with smaller more fuel efficent bay boats and skiffs


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Josh you have cobia fished since you could hold "my pole"oke ....i mean a pole tell me this has it changed??????


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yessir...theres 10 times the boats out there now cruising up and down the beach. even during the week. when we tried to hook up that mako (thursday of the invitational) we had a hard time flipping the boat around to get into position because there was a giant cluster or boats coming right down the bar behind us.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

damn! "Internet anglers"


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

btw...I posted a pretty good flounder report on here about 3 years ago, killed close to 30 extremely nice fish one night. in my report I posted that we stuck them all in mcrea. I laughed my ass off the next night when i passed through the cut because there was honestly probably 15 boats working the cove when there hadn't been a boat in there for a week. I just passed right on by and went to the REAL place that I found them the night before and put about 17 in the box


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I would hate to know i had to fish the pier now days.......


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. I will PM you in about a week b/c I want to try this on my trip to the Keys this summer. I could just go off this post and a picture of the rig if that would be easier. Thanks again.

James



> *TCAT (4/22/2009)*Bullshark, It's not rocket science. I've learned by trial and error. I've developed a simple rig that works. In my six consecutive trips that I've targeted swordfish at night I've at least caught one. My best night was 5 for 7. That was last November.I'll share my rigging techniquest but I'll leave the area I'm fishing a bit in the dark. I can tell you that most of my fish are caught between 600-1,000 feet of water.
> 
> I use no more than 250lb leader. I use 10-15' of it. I take the end of the leader and use wire snips to cut the end at a sharp angle. The mono is stiff enough to pierce the top of the mantle of a large squid. Ithen push it all the way through and out near the head or opening of the mantle. I then feed a bead onto the monothat Ijust pushed through the mantle. Next I place a crimp below the bead and then pull the leader from thetop of the mantle so the bead will seat at the top of mantle. Just imagine a witch hat with the hat being the mantle and your head being the bead. Next I use a 9/0-10/0 circle hook and crimp so the that the shank is just hiden inside the mantle and the curved part of the hook even with the head. Let the hook dangle. It needs to rotate so it can find its mark. I normally crimp an LP disco light to the three way swivel using the same 250 lb mono. I use a short piece no more than 12". I then use a #64 rubber band to connect a bank sinker to the same three way swivel. I vary the weight size based on the current. I drop two to three rods and vary the depth. The shallowest I place is 150-ft. and the deepest around 400-ft. The sword I caught last week was taken on the deep rod (400-ft) in 700-ft of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW, what a fire storm I started!!! Thanks for all of the members that gave advise and to those that got pissed off, get a life. For your informationI am local Florida and do value my resources that this state has to offer. I am a Recreational Angler and make sure that I follow all of the laws and regulations to insure that I am not damaging those resources.

My whole gig it to go out and target different kinds of fish that I have not caught. This entails doing as much research as I can be it by the internet or talking to people who have the knowledge to HELP me out. I have spent plenty of time on the water learning by my own mistakes and trials. But find it smarter to go out with at least some knowledge of what you are trying to do than to go out and be an ACUA-TARD and mess someone elses day up on the water.

If some people thing fishing forums are so bad, than why are they on them.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I love all the people bitching about the sharing of information. How'd ya'll learn to fish again? Over half the people chiming in with negative responses either learned what little they know from the web or think they know everything and do get lucky occasionally, but really just talk like they know all there is. I suck with computers and don't know everything, but will gladly show anyone a rig or knot or spots or any other knoledge I have in person. Also to all that have said the swords will be overfished now because information is getting out. The recreational quota has not been half way filled even once.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

damn.... i cant believe all this got stirred up because i asked a general question about swording. First of all i own my own boats and understand the time, blood, sweat, and cash that it takes to bluewater fish. i didnt say, "hey guys give me the gps # of a great pinnacle jutting up from 2000'. secondly i fish out of MS and rarely, if ever venture east of the marlin/rp.so www.gayfish.net you donthaveto worry about me obliterating the swords over YOUR privately owned spur.i just wanted some general info on what types of relief to try and general tecniques for rigging etc. 

i clearly stated in my post that i wanted a little guidance. isn't that what the fuck this forum is for??? i know how to fish, BUTi learned everything from trial and error, as well as by fishing with others. and if you think there willEVER be 100 boats drifting over your sword grounds- i need to get some that shit you are smoking.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

everyone's on to your egotistical gayness. no one was begging for anything. just trying to gain fishing information from a FISHING FORUM. thats like going to a finacial forum and asking questions about finance. you think that because you know wade, who is a forum mod, that that makes you a fishing god. sorry, it doesnt. and if you dont like people asking legitimate questions about fishing, then maybe you need to find somewhere else to type your gibberish. i've already gotten some pm's from guys on here and have found several spots on my topo map to investigate next time i head out. and guess what, if they hold fish i'll pass the info on to them. thats called sharing information. i dont think this site was created to bash people that ask qeustions. if you dont have anyhting positive to say then piss off.


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, www.fishing you sure have your panties in a wad........and you sure think your shit don't stink People like you are why I like other forums


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

This sounds like a bunch of 16 year olds trying to bow up against each other for ego points....ridiculous and immature. Name calling and bashing people on the web...not an extremely effective tactic.

If you want to know about rigging techniques just do a search about it on this forum, thehulltruth.com, or swordfishingcentral.com. There should be all you want to know and test out for yourself on these sites.

The thought that hundreds of boats will all be at the sword grounds because of an internet post is bogus...have you seen how many boats are for sale right now? Do you know the quota for commercial swordfisherman? Have you seen the youtube videos of harpooning swords off the east coast? Do you know how many square miles of "sword grounds" are actually out there? The recreational catch is a fraction of a percent of how many swords are out there. They migrate, are pelagic, and one "spot" will not be fished out. There are many other sword spots than the spur...ever notice that the guys out of LA catch more swords than we do? Look at a bathymetric map and notice the "fishy" spots for yourself...and try them out. I know many guys catch swords at the "spur", but like previously posted, head to the "real spot" and go 3 for 5.

tunapopper, kudos to you for helping people learn to fish on their own. To me "hurting" the fishing industry would be to prevent people from fishing, not get them started. We need all the support we can get in this coming decade to join together to fight the snapper debate, as well as grouper....who knows we might be rethinking heading offshore in 10 years when all we can catch is one tuna per boat, one snapper per boat and catch and release grouper.

www.fishing STOP BEING GAY....I do not know who you are, but you need to considerplaying basketball with some 3rd graders to boost your ego, then maybe you wouldnt have to try on here. I DO AGREE with some of your points about not sharing certain spots, and people who know me thinkI am pretty tight lipped. I DONT mind sharing general tips or tactics most of the time. In the sword issue i dont think it is a big deal. Have you ever read JJTabor's posts on thehulltruth? He wears the fish out in LA, takes time to report, and will even tell you what he is using for bait....he usually doesnt take pics with the rig in the background, or of the gps coordinates of his spots though...but doesnt mind helping a newbie out.

Some people dont have the time or chance to get out there as much as others. Advice shared on this site is very helpful in saving time and money for those that only get to fish 3 or 4 times a summer.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

mohican.... totally agreed- however, i am definitley not a newbie. swording is soemthing that is just not done much out of biloxi. its been done out of both venice and the panhandle for quite some time with good success. i have been both tuna fishing and trolling for over 10 years and just wanted to get some good info on something new. as i tried to state i was not looking for anyones SPOT. i will be fishing between the ram and the mouth of the river. i want to find my OWN spots. and after talking with some legitimate folks on here, such as yourself. i now know what to look for, and how to find my own areas to try out: and then learn from trial and error. and to wwwdo you really show your ass and bash everyone from destin to fourchonon here eveyrday and advertise your business right under it???? enough said.:usaflag


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

"Stop being gay"....this isnot a name...its referring to an action, and was in response to the previous comment as a joke...sorry bout the confusion www.fishing.

Apparently no one on this forum has the experience, or even owns a boat for that matter....thats a pretty bold statement. Yes, there are people that post how-to's after going with a charter on a summer trip. Yes, there are people that think they are almighty for catching a tuna on a trip they went on, when they had no input of where they were fishing, or what they were using. A lot of times deckhands can get a big head, when in reality most of the time it is the captain making the executive decisions where to fish. Anyone can catch fish once youhave found them. I do agree with you www.fishing about that issue...maybe those are the people that we need to be worried about telling exact coordinates, or specific over-the-top rigging techniques, or that they were using 10 lb fluoro instead of 30lb....you know what i mean. Since rods and reels were invented, every true fisherman that has put significant time on the water has some sort of "competitiveness" with the other fishing world....now to what extent you want to take it...this is your own right. I agree with you on the fact that I dont want to post on this forum of how I caught my limit of YFTs at a specific rig, and then a week later see 15 boats all at that rig using the exact technique to slaughter them...call me greedy, but thats part of fishing. But, I dont mind sharing a few helpful hints to people that have just invested 200k or moreinto a boat and just want to get pointed in the right direction...partly because I have beenin their shoes. They will get the idea when they see other boats catching them and they are scratching their heads....time to adjust tactics.

I know for a fact that TUNAPOPPER has some secrets of his own....i mean he did win the 10 thousand dollar trout last year in the saltwater series tourney...but im guessing that a guide put him on the fish and it was probably his first time ever fishing. Tunapopper, didnt he hand the rod off to you after he set the hook?.........LMAO.

Lets not shoot down everyone on here for posting. Thereis a lot of experience to be shared, andat the same time inexperience. Whyis there a need for me to log on to check fishing reports if itcontains just pictures and no words? I know what a 150 lb yft looks like, or a55lb dolphin...no one wants to gaze at pics all day.Especially with pelagics....if you really do fish offshore a lot, then you know that the "here today gone tomorrow" phenomenon is in full effect. 

If someone really wants to know how to do something, and has bought a sweet new offshore ride....go on a couple of good charters to get your feet wet and an idea of what works for them. Trust me, it aint rocket science....especially if www.fishing has it mastered.......jk.

just my 2 cents


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

brother you are a sad individual. first of all i havent been on a charter since i was about 10 years old. Exlcuding being out the country- cabo/cr etc. ive had my own boat since i was 8 years old, started off with a 14' dura craft. you have no idea who i am, and yet you bash me for asking a question. i fish as much as owning a business allows, which is quite often, yet i'm a weeknd warrior. how bout you go back to work on your boat and post if you have any useful insight or show some pics of these great hauls offshore that you have on a daily basis. i normally wouldnt keep this going guys, but this douche is getting under my skin. you never have anything good to say about fishing or about anyone else but yourself. and then you make fun of me for being young. wow, you got me there- its a f$#% crime to be a succesful member of society under 30 that enjoys fishing. crawl under the rock that you came from. because regargless of what you post, i'm dropping this thread. i wont waste others time with your ignorant gibberish. good day:usaflag


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

www.fishing what kind of boat did you restore? Not bashing you, but thats an impressive feat and takes much more time than most realize.

Also, just to set the record straight...about swords and their maturity according to the florida musem of natural history:

"Swordfish reach a maximum size of 177 in. (455 cm) total length and a maximum weight of 1,400 lbs. (650 kg), although the individuals commercially taken are usually 47 to 75 in. (120-190 cm) long in the Pacific. Females are larger than males of the same age, and nearly all specimens over 300 lbs. (140 kg) are female. Pacific swordfish grow to be the largest, while western Atlantic adults grow to 700 lbs. (320 kg) and Mediterranean adults are rarely over 500 lbs. (230 kg). The IGFA all tackle record is 1182 lb. (536.15 kg). Swordfish reach sexual maturity at 5-6 years of age, with a maximum lifespan of at least 9 years."

Anothercredible sourcesaid females first sexually mature at 5 years @ 150 lbs, while the males mature at only 3 years and 72 lbs. Looks like most of the fish that are reported on this forum are between 3 and 6 years old....NOT 20 years....must be the elusive 1,400 lber. The main reason that there has been such a surge of swordhunters is because the commercial fishing adjustments that the feds mandated. The swords are making a huge comeback in the northern gulfand I think in the next 5 years we will see a huge increase in numbers and size.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good stuff there Jacob, lets go next time your in town now that I've got a few more dollars to my name.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *www.fishing (5/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (5/1/2009)*brother you are a sad individual. first of all i havent been on a charter since i was about 10 years old. Exlcuding being out the country- cabo/cr etc. ive had my own boat since i was 8 years old, started off with a 14' dura craft. you have no idea who i am, and yet you bash me for asking a question. i fish as much as owning a business allows, which is quite often, yet i'm a weeknd warrior. how bout you go back to work on your boat and post if you have any useful insight or show some pics of these great hauls offshore that you have on a daily basis. i normally wouldnt keep this going guys, but this douche is getting under my skin. you never have anything good to say about fishing or about anyone else but yourself. and then you make fun of me for being young. wow, you got me there- its a f$#% crime to be a succesful member of society under 30 that enjoys fishing. crawl under the rock that you came from. because regargless of what you post, i'm dropping this thread. i wont waste others time with your ignorant gibberish. good day:usaflag
> ...






Hey guys come on now, how can you NOT like this guy?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Will that is


----------

